# F%$#@*!(*@&^(#@)(*[email protected]!!!!!



## ripley (Mar 9, 2007)

I messed up another poll!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 9, 2007)

ripley said:


> *F%$#@*!(*@&^(#@)(*[email protected]!!!!!*



Ripley?

Decaf.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2007)

I propose this thread be bumped in perpetuity, just to taunt ya.


----------



## ripley (Mar 9, 2007)

Alla youse shuddup.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 9, 2007)

BUMP!  .....


----------



## Canonista (Mar 9, 2007)

ripley said:


> Alla youse shuddup.





Bumpitty bump bump


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi! I'm new too!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Hi! I'm new too!



How many times are you going to try to sneak back in here with a new name. Now stay banned, dammit!


----------



## ripley (Mar 9, 2007)

Why do polls hate me? People told me they voted and I still see just one view, and no votes?






And you all are lucky I can laugh at myself, or I might throw a hissy fit and then ride on out of here on my Huffy bike.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 9, 2007)

This messed up poll is brought to you by Uber Dork.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

*does the Bump*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

mmmmm polls


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

pollls......


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

polllllllsssss


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

ripley said:


> I messed up another poll!!


Looks like you're quite talented at that... 
It's a gift...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 9, 2007)

Good Morning. Coffee?


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope that's decaf...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 9, 2007)

Mmm, pole.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 9, 2007)

When poles go bad


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2007)

YAY POOLS







(Am I doing it right?)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so glad the Poles live down the street.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, well... :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't understand your problem Rip. I was able to post a pole.

 

View attachment flag%20pole.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you think you'd make it as a pollster?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

"Appearing slightly worse for wear, The Undertaker couldn't put his undead mitts on HBK at the start of their no disqualification / no pinfall Casket Match in which the winner would be the first wrestler who could dump his opponent into a ringside casket and close the lid. At 5 minutes and 4 seconds in, The Undertaker had HBK in the coffin but Michaels managed to keep one arm out stopping the lid from shutting. Springing up from the black box, Michaels threw that old blinding white powder into The Man From The Darkside's eyes. The fight then moved to the arena floor. HBK *poleaxed* The Undertaker with the steel ring steps twice before piledriving him on the stairs." 

View attachment rumblehbk.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I don't understand your problem Rip. I was able to post a pole.



I was even able to do more than just post a Pole!


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I was even able to do more than just post a Pole!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2007)

You all are doing a rotten job of taking this intitiative to the gutter. Allow me to help.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rainy don't be so lewd!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll have save a seat for you, rainy, for when we all get to hell.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Rainy don't be so lewd!


Hush up and get in the handcart with us missy!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

Pssshaw.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 9, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Hush up and get in the handcart with us missy!



I hope Lane Bryant has begun carrying flame retardent undies


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Pssshaw.



bwahahahhaha....britney earth mother. bwahahaha. *hic*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh well...


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm pretty knowledgable with it comes to understanding poles, but what does fgsfds stand for? Bump


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

fgsfds? Where did you find that?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

It's hard to keep a good fgsfds down.... Sorry, Rip. 

View attachment fgsfds-36255.jpg


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

"For gods sake father did stand"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Risible said:


> It's hard to keep a good fgsfds down.... Sorry, Rip.


Ain't that this count from Sesame Street, who likes nothing more than counting? What's his original name? In german, he's Graf Zahl, if I remember right...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2007)

Am I the only one getting turned on by all the bumping and poles.....? :blink: :blush: :bounce: 




I think it was those naked statues that finally drove me over the edge....


----------



## Donna (Mar 9, 2007)

a little pole dancing and a little bump and grind? udderly fascinating....


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Ain't that this count from Sesame Street, who likes nothing more than counting? What's his original name? In german, he's Graf Zahl, if I remember right...



Actually I had to check with my hubby on that one (he had kids, I didn't). That's Count Von Count, from Sesame Street- you're right!

The Count counting snowflakes: 

View attachment count.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 9, 2007)

Ah yes, Sesame Street... I Knew it as a kid, I know it quite well now!

fa_man_stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

taz devil!


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 9, 2007)

My goodness I missed a lot today while I was at work!!

 

:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

What is this thread about?


----------



## ripley (Mar 9, 2007)

Alright you hooligans, settle down!

I'll turn this car around RIGHT NOW, I swear I will!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Will it be back on it's wheels, then?


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 10, 2007)

You forgot Poland.







Credit: doublespeakshow.com 

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

*sings*

I wouldn't hit you with a ten foot pole.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> but what does fgsfds stand for? Bump



Straight out of the Urban Dictionary...
1. fgsfds 680 up, 44 down 

You could either say "figgis-fiddis" or "F-G-S-F-D-S", but however you say it, it is the one word that makes no sense whatsoever at all. It all started when someone on 4chan replied to a post with "fgsfds". Oryan (a 4chan user) soon shopped the phrase into a pic of some old dude (talk show host, probably) and now everyone on /b/ posts it. When somebody confuses you by saying something that makes no sense, simply say "fgsfds".

Dude One: "Isn't the TV donut high in fat kazoo?"
Dude Two: "I thought that all your base are belong to us"
Dude Three: "fgsfds"
Dudes 1 & 2: "What the ----?"


Now do you understand??? I read the definition....and said fgsfds

Bump Bump Bumpidump, Bah Dump Bump Bump Bumpidump.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

*bump*



Ouch!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Straight out of the Urban Dictionary...



Wikichan > Urban Dictionary



> In early 2004, someone on 4chan replied to a confusing post with the nonsense phrase, "fgsfds". Oryan, a 4chan user, soon shopped the phrase into an image of German talk-show presenter Harald Schmidt (an image macro). When somebody confuses you by saying something that makes no sense, simply say "fgsfds". Now commonly seen in image macros with pictures of people pointing their index finger into the air.


----------



## Zoom (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe you meant "Fhqwhgads"?
http://www.homestarrunner.com/fhqwhgads.html


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm frisky.

Wait -- this is the confessional, right?


----------



## rainyday (Mar 12, 2007)

It is now. What other confessions do you have? Anything pole related?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 12, 2007)

rainyday said:


> It is now. What other confessions do you have? Anything pole related?



I can't think of one polite but nasty, ethically slutty, nicely suggestive, wonderfully hinting, deliciously naughty or entertaingly off-color thing to say. Not at the mo! So here's...an otter photo. On with the weirdness.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 12, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> ...
> 1. fgsfds 680 up, 44 down ...



figgis fiddis, I got it now...

fgs_fds_stan


----------



## rainyday (Mar 12, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I can't think of one polite but nasty, ethically slutty, nicely suggestive, wonderfully hinting, deliciously naughty or entertaingly off-color thing to say. Not at the mo! So here's...an otter photo. On with the weirdness.



TEASE. EXTRA CHARACTERS


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm pretty knowledgable with it comes to understanding poles, but what does fgsfds stand for? Bump



that picture makes me hungry!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 12, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm pretty knowledgable with it comes to understanding poles, but what does fgsfds stand for? Bump





Jes said:


> that picture makes me hungry!!



Ah, but would it satisfy your hunger Jes? Bump


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Bumpy road, eh?

*bump*

Ouch!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 13, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 13, 2007)

So apparently, I did *a ripley* in the Main Dimensions Board. Go check it out, if you must, ripley.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 13, 2007)

I wouldn't _dream_ of bumping this thread.

(I'm not dreaming, am I?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Dreaming? Nah, orange guys don't dream...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2007)

*bump* (left hip)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2007)

*bump* (right hip)


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2007)

Not just a bump (although it certainly is that, as well ), this post contains a bit of a confession:

*I botched a poll, too!*


See?


Yes, I misspelled the third option.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 15, 2007)

another bump. I mean...bus stop


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 15, 2007)

What this thread needs...View attachment totempole.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2007)

Consider it stacked!


----------



## mango (Mar 16, 2007)

*Without more polls, the poll-ar bears will become extinct!

 








 *


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

(nothin' like googling for "tutu" and "polar bear" and finding goodness. I love the internet.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 17, 2007)

white white text


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 4, 2007)

Really, people, can't we just leave the poor girl alone and let this thread die?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 4, 2007)

Shall I point out that he just bumped it after 11 days, even though it's obvious it was on purpse? Nah.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sure it was totally innocent. BTW, any new polls of late? :eat1:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2007)

Rainy, I meant to tell you - and this is as good a place as any - that that is an AWESOME new avatar. Just stunning!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks, BBMe. Very low light photo lightened and desaturated = smoke and mirrors.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 5, 2007)

I love it too! Just gorj.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 5, 2007)

Total agree about the avatar, Rainy. :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 5, 2007)

About this problem of Ripley screwing up polls, rather than just outright banning her, why don't the mods (if there's any way to do so) simply disable her ability to _create_ the polls. That would nip the whole problem in the bud, wouldn't it?

Mods, what say?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 5, 2007)

post pix pls thx


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey! I happen to like her polls. Aren't we due for another one?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 5, 2007)

If you like the polls, Fuzzy, then I guess they'll have to stay. 

View attachment miami-vice-dj38.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll see your *Johnson* and raise you a *Weinstein!*

(Make what you will of that, folks) 

View attachment Irv Weinstein HOT.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 6, 2007)

polls make me confused


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 6, 2007)

Ripley Poll? Pole?


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2007)

This one will probably get me banned. Suicidal idiot, 
high on PCP, on pole!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2007)

imfree said:


> This one will probably get me banned. Suicidal idiot, high on PCP, on pole!



Yet it says he survived. That's what it's all about, isn't it? *cues up Gloria Gaynor's _I Will Survive_ on the sound system* 
Inspiring story, Imfree. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Yet it says he survived. That's what it's all about, isn't it? *cues up Gloria Gaynor's _I Will Survive_ on the sound system*
> Inspiring story, Imfree. :bow:


 I added that text. I'm sure he was severely injured. My hope is that he
now has a strong purpose in life and teaches others to avoid drugs like PCP.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2007)

imfree said:


> I added that text. I'm sure he was severely injured. My hope is that he now has a strong purpose in life and teaches others to avoid drugs like PCP.



Yes, I hope so too.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 12, 2007)

Ever hear the one about the suicidal Polish guy who was high on PCP but electrical and cute? :batting:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 12, 2007)

Someone say Poles?


----------



## Spanky (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe my favorite Pole. 

Mr. Copernicus. Hell of a Pole.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 12, 2007)

Any idea where that is, Fuzzy?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Any idea where that is, Fuzzy?



Maybe Ripley could make a poll asking who knows where the pole is!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2007)

Heh. I did a google image search for may pole. This picture is from the website of Skidmore College, Saratoga Springs, New York.

This picture itself is from May Day, 1920.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2007)

WI governor Jim Doyle with a Festivus pole. May he join in?


----------



## Spanky (Apr 13, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> WI governor Jim Doyle with a Festivus pole. May he join in?



Wait a minute, time out. 

Wisconsin?? My first thought was a reeeeaaallllyyyy looooooong beer stein. I mean come on, it's WISCONSIN!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Wait a minute, time out.
> 
> Wisconsin?? My first thought was a reeeeaaallllyyyy looooooong beer stein. I mean come on, it's WISCONSIN!



Not a _beer_ stein, a _Weinstein..._
















(No, I'm not posting that picture this time.)


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 13, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> WI governor Jim Doyle with a Festivus pole. May he join in?



It's lovely, of course he can join!

(Maybe this can be merged with the Geezer thread. Mods?)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2007)

I think he'd be a very nice addition to the Dimensions community and in particular to this charming thread (Mr. Cheesehead).

I'm so glad Ripley started this thread. Thanks, Ripley!!! Long may it wave.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2007)

Ouch ...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 15, 2007)

hehe...basketcat *flashes boobs*


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2007)

*boobies
heheh....boobies
*


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> *boobies
> heheh....boobies
> *



boobies and a beaver?


----------



## Santaclear (May 18, 2007)

This thread has an odd sense of calm you don't often see on threads of this nature. 

View attachment char_GingerbreadBoy.png


View attachment char_Jolly.png


View attachment char_MamaGingertree.png


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, a little bump-drafting, that's all...


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 18, 2007)

This thread liveth! Yea verily, tis born anew again and again!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Meow ?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2007)

*Bump* .................................. 

View attachment garfield_ani01.gif


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2007)

........................... 

View attachment Bump.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2007)

That's darkly humorous, Wag. There was a truck around town here some years ago (haven't seen it in ages), but it was obviously a business truck: Dyke's Meat-Cutting Services.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome.  That one's a somethingawful.com submission, so I really needed a place to put it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome the *F%$#@*!(*@&^(#@)(*[email protected]!!!!!* back, Ripunzel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2007)

See you... in another life.


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2007)

*.... I MEAN IT!!  









 *


----------

